# L'achat neuf existe t-il encore sur ce model?



## Fleximax (27 Mars 2017)

Salut à tous 

J'aurai aimé savoir si il est encore possible à ce jour de trouver un iphone 6 plus or 64go neuf?
Car j'ai cherché sur le net mais je ne trouve que des occasions et des reconditionnés.
Je préfère le neuf car j'ai peur d'avoir un iphone avec des rayures, ou une batterie usée, ou de la poussières à l’intérieur, etc ...
Et pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi un 6 plus et pas un 6s plus ou un 7 plus c'est tout simplement que je n'ai pas l'utilité du 3D touch, ou encore live photo, etc ... 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2017)

Vu le prix ici... http://www.cdiscount.com/telephonie...plus-64-go-or/f-1440402-iphone6plus64gor.html ...ce doit être un neuf.


----------



## Fleximax (27 Mars 2017)

Merci Locke pour ta réponse mais à 829€ c'est hors budget. lol 
J'aurai pensé vu que c'est pas un model récent qu'on tomberait plus vers les 600€, car j'ai vu des 6s plus à 739€, bon bien sur à 32go mais de ce fait c'est plus intéressant pour mon compte en banque. lol 
Iphone 6 plus or 64g aux alentours des 600€ = je rêve en fait c'est ça? lol


----------

